# Houston Texas



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Relocating to the Houston Texas area, and will be looking for a live aboard Marina that is close to the IAH Intl' Airport. I like the Kemah area but am worried the commute would kill me, it seems like a 30-45 minute drive but I a hearing a 2:00 drive to the Airport????

Any help on a nice Marina that would be close to IAH?

Many thanks!


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Drive*

30 - 40 min drive? :laugher

Sorry, no suggestions. Bush is quite aways inland / lots of traffic.

Maybe someone else has a thought.

Where are you planning on sailing? Bay / Gulf?



OTIMO said:


> Relocating to the Houston Texas area, and will be looking for a live aboard Marina that is close to the IAH Intl' Airport. I like the Kemah area but am worried the commute would kill me, it seems like a 30-45 minute drive but I a hearing a 2:00 drive to the Airport????
> 
> Any help on a nice Marina that would be close to IAH?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

What time will your commute be? I drive from Kemah to Austin every Monday morning. I can drive all the way across Houston at 70 mph, but I start at 6 and am clear of Houston by 7. If I tried leaving at 7:30, I bet it would take considerably longer.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

RainDog said:


> What time will your commute be? I drive from Kemah to Austin every Monday morning. I can drive all the way across Houston at 70 mph, but I start at 6 and am clear of Houston by 7. If I tried leaving at 7:30, I bet it would take considerably longer.


I can be pretty flexiable with my commute times. I can leave around 0700 or wait until 0900.

Is there any other Marina options closer to IAH. I dont mind a 30-45 minute drive one way.


----------



## Parclan (Jul 25, 2007)

Suggest you look at a map - there ain't no marinas near IAH. It is +40 miles inland.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You might find something up around the North end of the Bay, though I don't recall much there, which would put you near I-10. You're pretty much stuck with Kemah/Seabrook. Too bad you aren't going to Hobby instead.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Parclan said:


> Suggest you look at a map - there ain't no marinas near IAH. It is +40 miles inland.


That is :15 seconds of my life I will never get back!

I fully understand that there are no Marina's RIGHT at the IAH airport.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

PBzeer said:


> You might find something up around the North end of the Bay, though I don't recall much there, which would put you near I-10. You're pretty much stuck with Kemah/Seabrook. Too bad you aren't going to Hobby instead.


I will have some duites to tend to near Hobby. My main office will be at IAH though...I really want to live on my boat in Texas. I will take a road trip and check out anything closer up on the North Side of the Bay.

Thanks to all who have responded....


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

There was a marina in Baytown, just by 146 bridge, if it is still there, after Ike.
It is shorter drive to IAH bypassing the city. Marina didn't look as good as ones on Clear Lake.
Lots of shallow water. Rates were cheap. They were fine with live-aboard when I checked with them three years ago...


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyRu said:


> There was a marina in Baytown, just by 146 bridge, if it is still there, after Ike.
> It is shorter drive to IAH bypassing the city. Marina didn't look as good as ones on Clear Lake.
> Lots of shallow water. Rates were cheap. They were fine with live-aboard when I checked with them three years ago...


I'll check them out...and for the lurkers out there I will post back what I find.

I only draft 4' or so....


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Marina - Baytown*

I think that one may be gone. I don't think the county decided to rebuild it. Maybe someone on here has more info.

I was talking to someone the other day that had his boat there (not sure if there was more than one there)
Plus it's a long way motoring to sail but if you are more interested as a place to live, closer to IAH...

He has since moved to the marina at the Boardwalk in Kemah.



CrazyRu said:


> There was a marina in Baytown, just by 146 bridge, if it is still there, after Ike.
> It is shorter drive to IAH bypassing the city. Marina didn't look as good as ones on Clear Lake.
> Lots of shallow water. Rates were cheap. They were fine with live-aboard when I checked with them three years ago...


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me more about the Kemah Boardwalk Marina?

Good facility? Do they have rack storage for smaller boats? Showers/rest rooms etc? Parking?

What is the slip fee for a 46 footer? Electric/cable?

I was told it is the best Marina to live in that area...

Many thanks again!


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

Bayland Marina is gone and is not rebuilt. The Kemah Boardwalk is pretty good and not too pricey. They have dingy storage but no small boat storage/warehousing. They have pretty good bathroom shower and laundry facilities and parking is great plus its right on the bay.

Untitled Document

A good marina that has small boat stroage is Marina Del Sol. It is the best IMO, but Ive been on the waiting list for going on two years to no avail, so goodluck.

Since you will be wanting to be close to Bush, I would suggest looking to see if any land owners on Greens Bayou would have a slip for rent.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Hillster said:


> Bayland Marina is gone and is not rebuilt. The Kemah Boardwalk is pretty good and not too pricey. They have dingy storage but no small boat storage/warehousing. They have pretty good bathroom shower and laundry facilities and parking is great plus its right on the bay.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> ...


GREAT INFO THANKS!

I have a 38' GO FAST boat (I know some sailboaters hate them) so I am looking for a place to rack her close to my new slip. I called Kemah today and they suggested I call back and speak to "Rosa"

I will check out Marina Del Sol as well...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Marina del Sol has rack and pack and better prices than the Boardwalk. They have floating docks, decent facilities, and a pool.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We just recently relocated to Houston as well and are looking to live on our boat close by. There are lots of marinas you could choose from, but the trade off will always be a commute. But its totally worth it!! Kemah and Galveston are two places we like best. Good Luck!!


----------



## easygoing (Aug 9, 2008)

I lived at WaterGate Marina for 3 Years and loved it. I will be moving back but can-not stay at WaterGate for boat size min. is 40' and mine is 38'. 

Traveling to Bush, using this route should only take you 30 min or so. 
146N-225W-Beltway 8 across the toll bridge-Beltway 8 to Bush. It only took 45 min at 7 am.

I am returning to Kemah April this year and I have a slip at Boardwalk Marina.
Hope to see you there.

I hope this has been some help.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

We just moved our boat out of the Waterford Marina in Kemah. It is a very nice marina with good restrooms/showers, a nice restaurant, and lots of good people. It was very clean and had floating docks.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the additional information! I will check out the Kemah area in great detail. I do not mind a 30-45 min drive, I just want to be around good "marina" folk and not couped up in an Apartment. 

For the locals....what would be the CLOSEST marina to IAH? I think I am sold on teh Kemah area but want to know what if anything is available elsewhere?

Agaain, many thanks!


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Techno phobia? *

Go to Google Maps
Type: "houston tx marina"
presto 



OTIMO said:


> Thank you all for the additional information! I will check out the Kemah area in great detail. I do not mind a 30-45 min drive, I just want to be around good "marina" folk and not couped up in an Apartment.
> 
> For the locals....what would be the CLOSEST marina to IAH? I think I am sold on teh Kemah area but want to know what if anything is available elsewhere?
> 
> Agaain, many thanks!


----------



## Parclan (Jul 25, 2007)

OTIMO-
My earlier response sounded snippy - was not intended to be. I was in a hurry. Sorry.

Our boat is at Blue Dolphin in Kemah. Good facilities, good pricing, and just on the north side of the big Kemah bridge which can save you 20 minutes alone during peak traffic times since you will be headed north anyway. There are a number of live aboards there and a friendly marina community, too. We live way up north just 10 minutes from the airport; our commute is south to the boat on the weekends. 

Good luck.


----------



## emagin (Jun 8, 2007)

Hope this is not too far off-topic, but what do you folks in the Houston area marinas do when there is a hurricane warning.
Is it possible to move the boats up higher towards Channelview or similar areas.
If one were concerned about that what is a safer marina in terms of distance from ocean?
Area Map w/Marinas


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

A floating dock marina in clearlake area is safer than up in the channel. The tidal surge is worse up in channel view. All the bay water was surging north and bottle necked up the channel. that is why Bayland marina was destroyed. They expirienced a higher tidal surge than We did in Kemah.

I dont think you could get a sailboat to the north side of Interstate 10 due to bridge height.


----------



## sidmon (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to Houston...The land of the Road Warriors. Its a vast, sprawling place, and its normal to make across town drives of 40 miles or more for the most mundane reasons. Some folks commute daily 50 miles or more one way.

If you live in Houston, you just have to learn to accept ~20,000 miles plus a year on your car. 

I live on the north side of the lake by the JSC (Johnson Space Center), and have occasion to make the trek to IAH several times a month. I plan on an hour -except at peak traffic times which I may extend to 2 hrs- with the best daytime route up 45 to 610 east to 59. Not sure how long ago the poster above who suggested Beltway 8 east has taken that route, but with he neighborhoods that have sprouted along that road (which is not limited access north of I-10) its a slow slog these days (tried to my dismay not so long ago).


Ironically, the construction on I-45 around Nasa Rd One is what eats up time trying to get north from the south side of the lake. 

Would agree with the above that the Lake is best hurricane wise...but really that is also only at a floating pier. With Baytown gone, only other place north of there is the HYC.

When trying to find a slip last August, I found slim pickin's. Watergate had a waiting list (they have since built more, but I would not trust that new "improved" seawall they are putting up). I don't like the traffic and all the busy congestion at the Boardwalk. Seabrook had one hard under the bridge (and I remember the debris field in that spot from Ike). Waterford (priciest) had one -which I picked as I need the best protection since I may not be able to take care of the boat up until the last minute as a hurricane approaches. I will say too, the facilities are as nice as I've ever seen at any marina, so you are getting something for the price premium. The northside of the lake was a no go as its too shallow, and nobody there has floating piers anyway. At the time I was looking South Shore and Marina del Sol didn't have slips either. I didn't check Portofino (preferred Waterford anyway) but it would be worth a try as well.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks to all!...keep more info coming*

I got a chance to drive around and look at some of the Marina's. I like the Kemah Boardwalk area-but didn't get chance to walk around the docks. I also now know where Blue Dolphin Marina is and want to check out that one again.

I did the "8" around town from IAH and back. It took about :45 minutes and it seemed like an hour going back. Traffic was not like in Miami where I-95 is a parking lot. Still it is something I will consider.

Again-please keep the info coming..I am soaking it all in like a sponge


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

I made some calls and waiting for answers.

I am having my Cruiser shipped from Florida so I will need a full service Marina that can handle a lift to get my boat off the trailer! Any recommendations? 

I also want to dry store my 2nd boat, a 38' Go Fast....I want my toys all in one place.
Keep the suggestions coming!

-Otimo!


----------



## baileyrace (Jan 27, 2007)

Endeavor Marina is very nice for go fast boats, but pricey I am told.
http://www.endeavourmarina.net/
The Seabrook Shipyard, Clear Lake Marine Center and I believe Watergate ? have the big lifts.


----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

Waterford is about to have a slip available! We're leaving there for Florida. It's a very well protected marina. Nice people if you're referring to the boaters. The marina itself needs to learn a little something about customer service. 

We went through IKE with no problems. The water depth in the marina is a problem, especially with a north wind.

It IS a nice facility, as good as I've seen. Can't say much for the folks that work there -- pity...

Steve


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone have a comment on Seabrook Marina and Shipyard? I am planning on a visit next week, I guess they have slips with lifts but are all booked--that would have been to perfect for my 2nd boat. 

I think I am going to pass on Kemah Boardwalk- but will stop to take a look anyway, I need to look at Dolphin as well....the only thing with them is the people on the phone at the marina office seem a little "aloof"

Thanks again for all the suggestions--snippy or not. I am trying to get alll the info and input I can before I make my decision--"google" can only give you so much info sometimes you need the first hand account.

THanks!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

I am in the Seabrook Marina. My $.02 compared to other marinas in the area:

Good: 5 minute motor the Bay compared to 20-30 minutes for many other marinas
Good: Friendly staff and fairly active social scene
Good: Bathrooms are clean and always well heated/air-conditioned

Bad: Facilities and grounds not as nice as some other marinas (e.g. Waterford)
Bad: Wi-Fi only works about 1/2 the time (from what I hear it is flaky at all the marinas)
Bad: You only have a dock on one side of your boat (most Marians are that way, but a few you have docks on both sides so you can tie-between)
Bad: Really close to the bridge, so a lot of road noise.

The main thing that keeps me here is the proximity to the Bay. I would not want to motor 40 minutes round trip every time I wanted to sail. For me that is worth putting up with the road noise. If I sailed less often, I would prefer one of the quieter marinas further up the lake, such as Waterford.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

RainDog said:


> I am in the Seabrook Marina. My $.02 compared to other marinas in the area:
> 
> Good: 5 minute motor the Bay compared to 20-30 minutes for many other marinas
> Good: Friendly staff and fairly active social scene
> ...


Great input--

Since I am a powerboat guy the cruise to the bay doesn't sound too bad. I would be happy finding a floating slip (covered if possible but not a deal breaker) and a slip with a lift for my other boat.

I will give Seabrook a look-- I joined the facebook page they have.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

Spent last week in Houston and this is what I came up with:

I am going to end up at Sea Brook Marina. I liked the slips and the fact I do not have to sign a "lease" nice facilites and the price is right. Yard right on the premises- a big plus. Limit to 3 liveaboard per pier. 

Blue Dolphin ranked LAST-- Dirty, Slips looked tired, no security whatsoever

Waterford seemed nice but $$$$ which is fine but I decided against the south side just because my daily commute will be north

Boardwalk--too busy, lots of Concrete and no grass...not to mention tons of traffic in and out of the boardwalk.




Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## OTIMO (Feb 5, 2010)

RainDog said:


> I am in the Seabrook Marina. My $.02 compared to other marinas in the area:
> 
> Good: 5 minute motor the Bay compared to 20-30 minutes for many other marinas
> Good: Friendly staff and fairly active social scene
> ...


Hey Raindog!

Nice meeting you the other day...small world, looks like we picked the right dock. I still need to find a home for my other boat--a lift--or rack storage.

See ya soon.
Randy


----------

